# Dust filtration...



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Been reading the threads on dust filtration units. Probably going to build one myself. Question is, how many cfm should I shoot for in a blower? Also what micron filters should I use?

My shop doubles as a welding shop and I do a lot of mechanic work, I would really like to keep dust at an absolute minimum. I am thinking that the filter would help with grinding and welding dust and soot as well.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

FishFactory said:


> Been reading the threads on dust filtration units. Probably going to build one myself. Question is, how many cfm should I shoot for in a blower? Also what micron filters should I use?
> 
> My shop doubles as a welding shop and I do a lot of mechanic work, I would really like to keep dust at an absolute minimum. I am thinking that the filter would help with grinding and welding dust and soot as well.


I would start my reading here

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dc_basics.cfm#GoodCollection

he has plans on that web site for making a killer cyclone that you, having the ability to weld, could crank out in no time...

Not sure how you would incorporate a common collection system for both disciplines. Fire hazard comes to mind but, there may be a way that I am not aware of...

Paul


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> I would start my reading here
> 
> http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dc_basics.cfm#GoodCollection
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch. Trying to eliminate the fire hazard hence the particulate filter to eliminate the airborne dust. Fire hazard with the filter wouldn't be an issue....it is just for airborne dust, mostly wood dust but metal dust and grinding dust is a major health hazard too and I want to eliminate that.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

FishFactory said:


> Thanks a bunch. Trying to eliminate the fire hazard hence the particulate filter to eliminate the airborne dust. Fire hazard with the filter wouldn't be an issue....it is just for airborne dust, mostly wood dust but metal dust and grinding dust is a major health hazard too and I want to eliminate that.


I was thinking of hot metal particulate coming in contact with fine to superfine wood dust as a fire hazard.

Bill Pentz once told me, in a phone conversation, that the best way to keep the really fine, health robbing dust out of the workshop was to have the dust collection outside of the shop and the ducting run into the shop and to each machine. That way you don't have to get down into the super-expensive filtration, you only have to concentrate on making sure the flow rates are conducive to getting the finest of particulate. That makes perfect sense to me.
He went further to say that you should keep the flex hoses to an absolute minimum length and the larger pipe running as close to each machine as possible. He feels that 5 hp is the minimum magic number to get the flow to where it needs to be over an entire shop...

hope some of this helps,

Paul


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Deleted since I misunderstood the question...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*air filtration vs air exchange*

In my shop I create both sawdust, grinding dust and welding fumes. Here's what I do. I try to grind outdoors when at all possible with hand held grinders. I have a stationary belt grinder with a *shop vac* attached. HOWEVER, I have experienced hot particles in the collection drum after extensive grinding operations.  I always open the drum and empty out the dust after each grinding session. I don't want a fire in the drum.
When welding and creating fumes I use BOTH an *air filtration unit *overhead combined with an *exhaust fan* in the window above the welding table AND an open window across the room to bring in fresh air. 
If you can combine all 3 methods you will be better off. :yes:


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! I have an overhang on my shoo outside totally enclosed. Just stole a dust collector from my old man, he doesn't use it any more. Two days of spewing dust all over, listening to that thing run and taking up space saw me at the lumber yard buying pipe to get it outside. I love it. No noise, dust at a minimum and more space in the shop. But.....I still get fine dust from sanding and off the ts , that's what I want gone. Not worried about health hazard....I have a good respirator but just want to eliminate fine dust from accumulating. I do think the biggest thing is getting the dust collector outside.


----------

